# Paint code



## Rick67 (Jan 3, 2021)

Hey, could anyone help on creating number. I getting ready to paint my 67 and want to use nightwatch blue. It was a factory color for 66 gto and I guess I not schooled enough to find code. Someone told me e however no supplier comes up with anything. Any help will be greatly appreciated. Love reading all the post!


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

All the old codes are no longer used unless you can find a shop that has 50 year old documentation.
But as an FYI the codes you are looking for are;

Dupont 4631-L
Ditzler DDL-13002
Rinshed Mason A-1721


----------



## Rick67 (Jan 3, 2021)

Thks, man I saw a goat with tha color with my same interior and it was really cool. I aboutmonth away so I will try where u sent


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

These people might help out,
They don’t show that color in in their ‘66
Chart , But likely they know about it 






1966 Pontiac All Models Colors of Touch Up Paint


Touch Up Paint for your 1966 Pontiac All Models




www.automotivetouchup.com


----------



## Rick67 (Jan 3, 2021)

Thks. I try them. I having no luck. Got my mind on this color, like blues Brothers once said "I'm on a mission from god".


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

I've had ATU mix paint several times and the last was for my code K '66, and every time it was spot on.
I don't see Nightwatch on the '66 list but they suggest calling them.
It might be worth a call.





1966 Pontiac All Models Colors of Touch Up Paint


Touch Up Paint for your 1966 Pontiac All Models




www.automotivetouchup.com


----------



## Rick67 (Jan 3, 2021)

Hey found shop that has old codes. He looked it up.whie I on phone. Real nice guy. He has old manuals way back. Getting samples made and thks for all the help on this matter!


----------

